# Rabbit teeth warning



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello just wanted to add a little warning of what happened to us with our bunny Woody and his teeth 2 yrs ago.

He had a large run which he would spend all day in and I caught him chewing on the wire every so often and then one day noticed he wasnt eating as much-he could eat hay but left his half his meals. Watched him over the weekend and he picked up a little but on the tues found he had eaten nothing over night and on closer inspection I noticed his front teeth overgrown.

trip to vets who trimmed them back and said he has bent them chewing on the chicken wire and would need to keep trimming them if they didnt continue to wear down. A week later he was back up there this time with front and bottom teeth over grown by this much 









We took him weekly for 3 weeks to have them filled but it became too much stress for him as the time between got shorter and shorter and so we ended up having all his front teeth removed 

However he can still eat everything as he previously did I just have to chop his veg up smaller for him to chew with his molars. Vet is very happy with his weight and he is still living life very happily minus his teeth 

But chewing the chicken wire is what caused his teeth to displace so they couldnt grind down enough for him to eat poor boy. Cost quite a bit to have them removed but he is so worth it


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Two of my rabbits have had their front teeth removed, one of them Rosie had hers taken out when I rescued her as they weren't lining up properly to wear down because she was given the wrong type of food. Charlie the second one had his removed because of bad breeding, his front teeth were never aligned properly from when I got him as a baby. Charlie recently died due to problems with his molars and Rosie is still going strong three years on, she can't play like otehr rabbits in the way they love chew toys but she loves throwing things around. She has her veg cut up small for her and still manages to eat grass by herself. One of her peg teeth grew back as they couldn't get the whole root out but they said its not worth another operation unless it causes her problems, which so far it hasn't I think it helps her in a way with picking things up easier. They've been tucked up for the night so won't disturb her now but may try getting a picture of her peg tooth tomorrow so people can see what it looks like.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Woody sometimes has a v small bit of tooth regrow as they couldnt get the whole root out but chewing ( or gumming as he does) breaks it back down


----------

